# King Mackerel on Fly!



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Are there any jetties or any place that I can walk out, and catch a king on the fly in the Florida Panhandle area?...Thanks!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Ft Pickens on the Bay side or the Pass or Pickens beaches both sides.I have had them look is all.Sometime when the stars get aligned............

Robin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have caught them offshore on fly of course, but never tried from any of the local jetties. I have caught them on spinning gear from the west jetty at Perdido Pass though and a couple spearfishermen I know have taken Kings up to 30lbs while freediving there. I would certainly say it would be a good spot to try. I imagine the jetties in Destin would be good too.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

A king on the fly... I couldn't imagine!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

sure said:


> A king on the fly... I couldn't imagine!


They're a lot of fun! You get to see a lot of backing


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

icw near pickens/mcree from the West Side.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ft Pickens between the inshore jetties by the pier and the point...there is a deep hole that runs almost up on the beach there, we have caught kings 20 feet off the beach in that hole. If you know anyone with a boat, though, downcurrent side of the Mass, using a 4 inch long LY fly or a mylar tube minnow, silver or gold, use a green permanent marker to make a green back.Throw up close to the Mass and strip as the fly goes down current. Make sure you have a reel with around 350 to 400 yds backing. My biggest landed on a fly was 33, but I have had some pushing probably 50 at the Mass...and when you least expect it.


----------

